# Body modifications for men, children, women, dogs!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is getting mad these days.

This evening they had two shows in two TV channels. The one was about plastic surgery to kids and the other about plastic surgery to men and a dog that had testicle implants!  

For men these days you can have implants for anything. They were showing bottom, bicep, tricep, thigh, calf, pecs, penis...WTF are these sick people doing?

And some of them look very shit, like the tricep/bicep of this middle aged man.

Likely, my brain works very well, so I will never do a plastic surgery for anything like this. And although I have extra weight, I do not plan to do any liposuction as it is so gross. GYM is the best way for me. 

Would any of you consider any of these surgeries...or are you perfect like me?  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'd have something done


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Would any of you consider any of these surgeries...or are you perfect like me? Â  ;D


Define perfect? ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Likely, my brain works very well, so I will never do a plastic surgery for anything like this


Wonder if they do brain implants ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Now how did i know that the 1st (or only) person to post about this programme would be you ;D

When are they due to start the Vlastan transplant tests  ;D

Did make me laugh though. The black guy had just over 8 inches already, but he wanted to be huge (over 10 inches ). I'd hate to cop off with any of his ex-girlfriends  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

> Did make me laugh though. The black guy had just over 8 inches already, but he wanted to be huge (over 10 inches ). I'd hate to cop off with any of his ex-girlfriends  ;D


They might be disappointed to ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My father in law said he saw a stunning blonde girl with breasts (of the large variety) and a t shirt that said "I wish these were brains" lol :-/



> Wonder if they do brain implants ...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> They might be disappointed to ;D


Thats a possibility   Made my eyes water though.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I'd have something done Â


Pictures?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I want my hair straightened ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I want my hair straightened


Its ok there's a hairdresser on the forum.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've had something done


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I've had something done


Do share your experiences with us. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I had to have my penis shortened.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

> I had to have my penis shortened.


Was that wise


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Did make me laugh though. The black guy had just over 8 inches already, but he wanted to be huge (over 10 inches ). I'd hate to cop off with any of his ex-girlfriends


Would be like throwing a sausage up oxford st.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

for some


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> for some


You lucky man


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

:-X


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lisa.


> I've had something done





> Do share your experiences with us. Â ;D


Oh please do Lisa ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lisa.
> 
> Oh please do Lisa Â ;D


Pervert!! You never ask a lady!

Now Lisa baby... I noticed that your "chest" was looking a lit perky in the last TT meeting!!  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Pervert!! You never ask a lady!
> 
> Now Lisa baby... I noticed that your "chest" was looking a lit perky in the last TT meeting!! Â  ;D


Thanks (  ) but no, they are natural.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Pervert!! You never ask a lady!
> 
> Now Lisa baby... I noticed that your "chest" was looking a lit perky in the last TT meeting!! Â  ;D


Cheers V, i've just spat my WKD blue all over the TFT. You have the tact & decorum of a flying detached bungalow  ;D

You should know its rude to stare at / talk to ladies chests ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You should know its rude to stare at / talk to ladies chests ;D


Actually, it was hard not to do anything else from just staring. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Actually, it was hard not to do anything else from just staring. Â ;D


Noticed you staring intently at my crotch too, you sad old letch


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Noticed you staring intently at my crotch too, you sad old letch


I just couldn't see anything and was suprised on how small it was and how empty the pants were!  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Noticed you staring intently at my crotch too, you sad old letch


*LOL* ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I just couldn't see anything and was suprised on how small it was and how empty the pants were! Â  ;D


*LOL* again ;D


----------

